# Free Patterns



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never notice this one posted:

http://www.hugsforyourhead.com/2012/03/free-knitting-patterns.html

Enjoy.

pzoe


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, I added the Good Fences scarf to my list!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

some very nice hat patterns, thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!! I got some nice patterns.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## sunshine59 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link. Some cute hat patterns here. There is just never enough time to try them all though!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

The yoga socks. I'm SO tired of cold feet!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great blog, thanks for the link


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! I found some really cute hats here!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------

